# White hairs are sensitive? + Random questions



## MsKtty89 (May 4, 2008)

Both my cats are tuxedo kitties, but Sarge's white is a bit less "neat" than 1337's. He has little white hairs that stray into his black and, if you touch/pick them he has to lick himself in that spot. I've tested this, just gently grabbing a hair and letting it go, and he'll quickly lick the spot (sometimes with a meow) and after a few get up and leave.

Why are his hairs so sensitive?









Sarge is on the left. (Hard to see his stray hairs, but I don't have many clear shots--most are taken with my phone beyond this.)

To save space, a few other questions...

1) My cats spent time with a friend's cat and learned how to open cabinets below the sink... Well, open them a little bit and then close them. They'll spend time just opening the door and letting it close and listening to the sound it makes (I'm assuming). Only once did 1337 open it and crawl under, just long enough for me to notice he got quiet and get him out. Why is this so fascinating?

2) I've asked before elsewhere, but maybe new answers will arise here... 1337 does what I call "rabbit-lipping" in that he will lick his lips/teeth when he wants something. Or at least that's when it seems to be, normally when I have food. Is this his way of begging? Someone suggested he was drooling, but do cats really drool?

EDIT* 3) I got a dog a few months ago, who loves the cats. He'll play with Sarge, sometimes, until Sarge tells him that he's done playing. But, 1337... Well, 1337 isn't very tough, but if he's mad at Cooper, the dog, for coming by him, or if I just put 1337 down and he's upset about it, he'll hit the dog a few times. Cooper doesn't think much of it, but 1337 seems to take his aggression out on the dog because he can. I don't want to upset 1337, he's very sensitive, but how can I correct this and help them get along? It's not really destructive, but I would like 1337 to feel less mad at the dog.

That's it for now... Ha ha.

THANKS!!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I think you are just focusing on the white hairs, all of their hair is sensitive. My cats will readjust their fur (either by rippling their skin or licking) if we've touched, pet or picked them up. When you grab one of his hairs and he meows, licks and gets up and leaves, _it is because you were annoying him_. 

I've never had a cabinet/kitty problem, but I would suggest felt spots to dampen the sound and/or baby-locks to keep them from getting inside.

The licking when you're eating...he may not be drooling but he could be salivating and swallowing the excess saliva production induced by the proximity of food. Cats can drool. Sometimes it is a medical problem with teeth, medication that tastes bad or having ate something they shouldn't have. More common, drooling is from when a kitty is happy and purring, like when being petted. They salivate and just don't swallow and it drips or streams out. My kitty Toby(rb) would drool when you pet/snuggled him and if I put a pinch of catnip on the floor he'd rub his face all through it and purr/drool all over the carpet/catnip.

As for the dog and 1337 (cool name btw), I know of a horse named 222 (Dos Vientedos). Anyhow, 1337 is going to feel the way he feels and that is it. Only time will mellow things out, but then again, 1337 may never mellow out over the dog. If the dog doesn't have a problem with it, I wouldn't worry about it.
Heidi


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

MsKtty89 said:


> img]http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=viewImage&friendID=12580062&albumID=1877188&imageID=37500557[/img]


Your photo isn't showing. I pulled up the properties and copied/pasted the URL in my browser and it took me to MySpace. I do not know if MySpace allows linking to photos and sharing them on other websites, and this is the message I got:
_"This photo cannot be viewed because it has either been deleted or marked as private by the user."_


----------



## MsKtty89 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks Heidi. I noticed 1337 licking last night before bed while I was petting him, so it must just be a happy thing.

As for the picture... MySpace has the URL thing now for linking to images, just like PhotoBucket did, so I figured I could link to there instead of re-uploading a picture elsewhere. I even made my profile public so that it would show... Odd.

I'll find a different picture at a later time, it's not overly important. :lol:


----------



## TomBrooklyn (Sep 7, 2008)

I'd be rubbing my hair if you were picking it at too. I have a girlfriend that used to pick at my eyebrows which caused considerable discomfort. 

Why do women pick at hair in the first place? That's the first thing to figure out, and I'll bet it's what your cat is wondering too.

PS: I have a tuxedo with stray white hairs too, but I never thought of picking them. Now I'm looking at them and I got a strange urge to pull them. Oh no, better stop this.


----------

